# Andy's brother Buddy - New Canadian Citizen!! :)



## Rainheart

That is so sweet that your mom could take in this dog! They definitely look like they have been together since the beginning and Buddy will have a great life! Please keep us updated on Buddy!


----------



## nellie'smom

Naturally I love Buddy, you can probably tell why 
So happy for your mom and Buddy! He looks like such a sweetie


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Buddy looks like he belongs with your mom. I am so happy for both of them. Love these happy endings!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

First of all I want to welcome new fellow Canadian. I do not have to tell you how much I am in love with his name. Sweet, gorgeous boy. I am happy for your mom and Buddy, who was once thrown thru the car's window and look at him now. His life is going to be wonderful journey with your mom and your entire family. Higher power really works its magic. Your mom got her Christmas present, best ever. Melissa you are an amazing daughter. Your mom is sure proud of you.


----------



## Deber

And a new door opens! Just a wonderful new beginning and Melissa you are such a doll. Your Mom now has a new love and Buddy is in his forever home. Merry Christmas to all and think this was a touch of Christmas Magic. Can't wait to see pictures of Buddy as he becomes familiar with his new home and the joy he will bring.

A Very Good Thing has Happened


----------



## C's Mom

What a love bug Buddy is. I hope he and your mom have many happy years together.


----------



## Karen519

*Heartwarming*

I love these heartwarming miracle stories!!
You can tell how much your Mom and Buddy love one another already!!


----------



## maggie1951

Karen519 said:


> I love these heartwarming miracle stories!!
> You can tell how much your Mom and Buddy love one another already!!


 
Me as well Karen vert heart waming


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The pictures say it all and so much more, this is great.


----------



## jealous1

This forum is amazing!

Buddy - here's wishing you many more wonderful Christmas's with your new home - welcome to GRF!


----------



## maple1144

Welcome to Canada Buddy! Buddy is such a snuggler, This forum is truly a wonderful place!!!!!


----------



## Joanne & Asia

What a wonderful happy ending. You can tell from the pics that your mom and buddy are meant to be and from the look of him sprawled on the couch, he is home!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

How wonderful!!!!! This forum is the best!!!!!


----------



## dborgers

Hi there. This is Danny, Buddy's foster dad and Andy the golden retriever's dad. Since Melissa asked for me to tell his story I didn't want to miss a detail about his life before and during his miracle adoption yesterday. It's a long Christmas story. Here it is from my perspective. Perhaps Laura will share it from hers. The Christmas spirit is huge right now thanks to Buddy.

In our house Christmas was becoming a rather melancholy time this year. Our Golden, Andy was diagnosed 2 weeks ago tomorrow night with Lymphoma (cancer). Needless to say, we were devastated. I stumbled across this site the night I got the news. Out of thousands of 'canine lymphoma' Google links - looking for info on his condition - I came across this site. What an answer to prayer, and what a site full of kindhearted people. I'll admit I was a puddle of tears about Andy when I found GRF. Andy's news was coming on top of Christmas memories of my sibling, Beverly, who passed away from cancer not so long ago, and how she was the one I'd be packing boxes full of gifts for and mailing just about now. 

For the reasons Melissa mentioned, the sudden thought hit a couple hours after posting Andy's lymphoma thread here on GRF : "what will I do about Buddy?" He was laying in my lap. Knowing how loving golden retriever owners are, I posted about him on Andy's thread. It was all I could do in the middle of the night. At least I started. That was a little progress, at least on one front.

Just as I'd prayed for Andy, I said a prayer about Buddy too. Never expecting nearly instant results. I'd already received an outpouring of prayers and well wishes for Andy, helpful info about lymphoma, Meggie's Mom's hopeful thread about her Megs ( lymphoma survivor of 3+ years) - all giving hope and encouragement. Then, along came Melissa's first reply about Buddy. More on that below and his adoption from my point of view. First of all, I'd like to tell you about the Buddy I came to know and love.

*BUDDY'S STORY:*

This past April 18th I received a call about him from friendly acquaintances. They'd had him 2 months and named him "Buddy". He was 4 months old when they found him, and 6 months old when they called and described as 'an absolutely wonderful, sweet dog'. They were right. 

Hearing his name over the phone made my heart go all mushy. My first golden, also named Buddy, came into my life in the aftermath of a tragedy that left me wounded physically and with a massive case of PTSD to boot. Buddy the Golden wandered up to my wife at her office pulling a stake on the end of chain attached to a spiked collar, his eyes swollen shut from infection. My first words on seeing him were "Hey, Buddy ... who are you" as he came to me and stuck his head between my legs and wagged his tail. 

*HOW HE WAS FOUND - February 2011*

Elizabeth saw what happened to Buddy 10 months ago and rescued him off of a highway when he was 4 months old, took him in for 2 months, and relayed the story of how their paths crossed:

She was pulling in to buy food for her rabbits and cats at Eddie's Hardware on Highway 70 on the Western edge of Nashville when she saw Buddy thrown out of a moving vehicle onto the highway. As I mentioned, Buddy was only about 4 months old at the time. He rolled several times on the road after hitting the pavement, then got up and ran after the truck yelping and crying. They kept driving away but Buddy continued chasing after them, so those ******** (pardon my French) shot at him a few times to scare him off.

Elizabeth chased after Buddy in her car and Buddy jumped right in when she caught up to him. Upon arriving at her house he refused to get out of the cab. Finally, after 4 hours and several attempts to coax him out, she reached in and carried him out and into their cedar fenced yard. Their cats wouldn't let him in the house, so for the next 2 months he slept under their deck in the dirt. It wasn't the best of circumstances but at least he wasn't a stray puppy left wandering the streets. They kept him in their yard for 2 months until last April.
*
MEETING BUDDY* - *April 18 2011*

I went right over when Elizabeth's boyfriend called to tell me about him. They knew I'd done rescue work, had a golden, and were hoping I'd take him. Buddy was described as a "really sweet dog .. maybe golden retriever mix", etc. and told me how she'd found him a couple months before.

When I met Bud for the first time - now about 6 months old - he greeted me with wagging tail. I sat down on the edge of the deck to get to his eye level. He walked right up to me, sat down, offered his paw, fell against my chest, and licked my face. Stayed there for several minutes, glad to be getting cuddled and petted. More soft kisses - not too many, just gentle shows of appreciation for affection. Buddy has soulful eyes that belied a big shining spirit. My first golden, a 'self rescue', if you will, was a beautiful boy, and so Buddy's name made me go all mushy before I ever met him. He and my late golden, Buddy, were soul brothers with all that love, trust, and loving personality despite horrible beginnings.

Their cats wouldn't let him in the house, so he'd been sleeping under their deck in the dirt. Better then being a stray I suppose.

Before I left the house to go meet him I grabbed a couple Milk Bones (figured his teeth could use them, and "I'm friendly" icebreakers too), an athletic sock with a knot tied in the middle, and a tennis ball and headed over to pick him up. 

It's doubtful Buddy had ever had a bath. He was in need of one, though his coat was soft and shiny like an expensive women's coat. So, I went home, grabbed a couple more Milk Bones and tennis balls, 2 different shampoos - medicated and flea - towels, a hairdryer, dog brush, and another tennis ball and headed back to give him a bath. 

When he saw me on my return he ran up with to me with happy tail, then sniffed and dug in the sack for the large Milk Bones. Took one of them under the deck and came back for the other. Warmed my heart. He didn't know you could chew Milk Bones and so savored it like a sucker. Then, he went under the deck and brought all the things I'd given him earlier - one by one - and laid them next to me, sat, and wagged his tail expectantly. I sat on the end of the deck at his level as I'd done before .. . Again, he sat like such a good boy, wagging his tail and giving me gentle kisses now and then. Continued to look at me with those soulful eyes. I was a total goner!

He had what I suspect was his first ever bath minutes later. It was a funny scene. I had to tie his leash to the shower spigot because he'd jumped out of the tub 3 times - soaking wet - straight in my lap. Awwwwww. This was all new to him. Despite the leash he kept trying to jump out and into my lap. When I had him rinsed he loved getting toweled off but didn't know what to make of the hairdryer.

When he was dry I took him back out to the deck. He learned to fetch a tennis ball in 10 minutes and paraded around with it in his mouth. He'd never had a toy. Today? He's a tennis ball nut. Good for him !!! He's been bags of them in the 8 months he lived here with us. Lives to love, be loved, play ball, and have fun. 

When I left Elizabeth's with him Buddy and I went straight to the vet. He wanted to sit nowhere but in my lap and helped me drive there. Complete physical with blood work. The vet and I estimated his age at about 6 months. Bud didn't have anything seriously wrong with him, but the vet suggested a few days of inpatient treatment. They don't have a staff there at night, so I didn't want to leave him alone there and called an animal hospital we've had other pets at over the years who do. 

We headed to the car. He was eager to get in and rode sitting on my lap again. He really wanted to be loved and probably needed reassurance he wouldn't be thrown out of my car like he had 2 months before on that highway. It was very endearing.

When we arrived at the animal hospital he waltzed right in on the leash and put paws on the counter with tail wagging when I got his intake paperwork from the staff to fill out, saying hi to everyone. Lots of 'cute dog' comments from staff and pet owners checking in and out. As I sat and filled out the paperwork he sat calmly at my feet like such a good boy and stared in my eyes. I knew how he felt from being a foster kid myself and gave him reassurance when he'd put his head on my leg. What a darling. 

They checked him in and he stayed for 4 nights. I took a soft blanket and tennis balls and such because they told me in advance he'd be caged in quarantine rather than a dog run those four days. I visited him every day and took him out to the grass to tinkle and for some running around time. He never seemed unhappy, even in the cage.

He was such an obviously and incredibly sweet little 6 month old little boy then. And so well behaved. Grateful for anything ... never demanding. Just gentle and grateful. The staff fell madly in love with him. When I'd call (as I did several times a day) to inquire they'd say "Oh, BUDDY!!" with obvious affection. It's a pretty large operation. He was a standout.

*HIS 8 MONTHS IN OUR FAMILY*

Buddy came home after the 4 days in the animal hospital. He fit right in and immediately began playing with our golden, Andy (now the new chemo patient), and our little 'self rescue', Katie, a 14 lb Bichon-Papillon mix (75/25 ... DNA test results). Learned to use the dog door that first day.

He's been the most wonderful little guy anyone could imagine. Playful, friendly to all dogs and people, a cuddle bug, and what I call a "Master Ballman". I took him daily to a fenced in football/soccer field for half an hour of tennis ball play. He was always so excited to go. I hit it 200-300' with a tennis racket. Man, is he fast!!!!! Took a few weeks before he'd bring it ALL the way back. Before then he'd usually stop 4-6' away. Once he figured out I'd hit it again every time he began coming all the way, laying down, and pushing the ball towards me with his tongue and, if I didn't pick it up fast enough, again with his nose. Cute.

He couldn't sleep on the bed because of 14 lb Katie, who had a bad leg, then ACL surgery on the other one. We'd bought a large dog bed for Andy, our golden, but it was just a tad too small. He's about 80 lbs and tall. I put that bed next to Andy's foam/quilt pallet next to me on my side of the bed and Buddy spent some time adjusting it until it was 'just right'. The first few nights it sounded like "Jingle Bells" for a few hours after we went to bed as Buddy would play ball with himself in the bed with his name and rabies tags jingling together - tossing the tennis ball to himself and doing a spot-on impression of a Mexican Jumping Bean. Funny, cute, and endearing. I taped the rabies tag with layers of Scotch tape to stop the jingling. LOL

Buddy's been the PERFECT little boy around here and given us so many chuckles, grins, and belly laughs with his cute personality and actions I couldn't count them. He learned to open the trash compactor in the kitchen (no easy feat) and, like he's done with wastebaskets now and then, he'd only pull out ONE piece of paper, tear it up, and then leave it there. He did a little counter surfing and helped himself to some mighty good treats that way too. Like our dinners, loaves of bread. We didn't mind. Belly laughs are good for the soul.

The funniest event of all happened around Halloween. My wife had 20 Betty Boop dolls (mix of Halloween and Christmas oriented) to give to kids. One morning she went out with Andy, Buddy, and Katie for their morning constitutionals. Way out in the back of the yard were all the Betty Boop dolls. Buddy'd taken them off a buffet in the dining room one at a time in the middle of the night and carted them out the dog door to the back of the back yard.. So funny!! It looked like the aftermath of a WW2 battle. He didn't tear up a single one or get them dirty. He's too gentle for that ... (We sent him to his forever home with one of the Betty Boop dolls).

The past 8 months have been laughter filled because of his cute antics and loveable personality. Quick to bring a tennis ball he'd set on my outstretched legs or when I was working in my studio. Balls going every which way most of the time. Very enjoyable for both of us. He's a cuddle bug who'd crawl up in my lap and would fall asleep after nibbling and sucking my fingers. Same on the couch. Always near. Always dear.

*THE ORIGINS OF HIS LIFE IN HIS NEW FOREVER HOME*

I thought my Golden, Andy's, chemo would be a 3 week treatment or so, so when friends offered to let him stay there for the duration with them and their Golden and Husky I gratefully accepted. A day after I took him to their house (where he fit in like Flynn and was his perfect usual self) I found out Andy's chemo would be a 6 month ordeal. As Melissa explained above, Buddy's still a puppy and Andy needs peace and quiet and a lot of attention right now. Buddy would need a forever home where he'd get love and more attention and play he deserved,and Andy would need rest and rather constant attention, as is proving the case now after his 2nd week of chemo, which is leaving him tired and uncomfortable.

Melissa saw the post about my realizing I'd need to find a home for him and responded with a post about he mom's recent loss of her 'heart dog' at age 14 (just last month) and links about all three of the 3 dearly departed furry family members who'd passed away in a short amount of time - well beyond their life expectancies. Melissa said she'd show her mom the *post about Buddy on Andy's lymphoma thread* (Melissa's response - *Post #52 - Pg 6*). 

The fact Melissa had TWO Goldens was the first 5 check marks off the "OK list" for me. Reading some of her other posts here at GRF and on her blog, the next 5 check marks - including "very kind heart". Her sister, Sarah, is another kindhearted dog lover who rescued a lab who'd had pups, was abandoned, and needed an operation (which GRF folks raised the money for ... KUDOS). All looking very good. I started getting my hopes up 

As pics, videos, and emails began flying it became obvious her mom, Laura, was a super dog lover and kindhearted person too - readily apparent even from the distance of cyberspace. I knew the sadness of having to say goodbye to beloved furry friends in quick succession like Laura had ... Echo, her lab 'heart dog' went to the Bridge just month ago. I felt Buddy and she would be a love match. With fingers crossed and prayer's said, I hoped Laura would be interested in Buddy ... and ready to adopt. This was a dream home for Buddy if she was ...

Melissa - mm02gn - asked for some details for her mom, Laura, about Buddy in a post on Andy's thread, which I supplied there and via email. 

After a couple days of pictures of Buddy to Laura, she and Melissa sending pictures of Laura's home and the life he'd have (Dog Heaven), videos, and information going both ways via email, Laura emailed "I'm so happy to inform you I'd LOVE to adopt Buddy". Yes! I would normally never adopt a dog to anyone without a home visit, but it was SO obvious Buddy would be going to DOG HEAVEN with a mom and dad who'd appreciate his beautiful spirit and loving nature, and the same for him. Prayers work! Buddy had a wonderful home to go to. A Christmas Miracle.

I brought him back home after those 5 days with Mike, Mary, and their golden and husky to spend the week with us before he left to go with Laura to his new home.

Tons of emails, pictures, and videos back and forth to Laura since that first communication. What an absolutely outstanding, tight knit, dog loving, loving WONDERFUL FAMILY !! The perfect mom for Buddy. Laura's is a family whose pets are beloved family members and have the time of their lives with all the doting and attention one could dream of for their furry kids .... and now including a special dog like Buddy.

*OFF TO HIS NEW HOME*

This is a pic taken during our ''til we meet again" party my wife and our dogs threw for Buddy. Every time we'd call their names to get their heads turned to the camera one would jump off and come with tail wagging, or one or two would lose their cap or antlers. Plus, Katie runs from cameras. A good time and yummy food was had by all!! HO HO HO!

Andy and Buddy:









Katie, the Christmas Elf ("You KNOW I hate cameras", she's saying):









*MEETING HIS NEW FOREVER MOM and FAMILY* -* December 17th, 2011

*Laura and her two daughters, Melissa and Sarah (Sadie the Rescue's mom), met me halfway in Lima, OH yesterday (Saturday, December 17th, 2001) after a 400 mile drive. Laura, Melissa, and Sarah are real troopers!! 800 mile round trip in one day. That's love for ya ...

When they walked in the room Buddy was wearing his new reindeer antlers, Santa cap, and red Christmas scarf with a jingle bell on the end and we greeted Laura, Melissa, and Sarah with a "MERRY CHRISTMAS!!" Buddy jumped down from the bed and went to greet them. They 'awed' and started loving on him. As you can see in the picture in mm03gn's post (Melissa) of Laura and Buddy on the bed just minutes after they met, he was loving every minute of it as much as Laura was. As tired as I'm sure they must have been they never showed it. Getting up a 2 am and driving so far and back is not for the faint of heart.

We spent a few hours together so they could meet Buddy and make it a fun experience and stress free adoptiong for him. Mission accomplished 110%! A great time was had by all !! 

I can't say enough how wonderful Laura and her daughters are. Buddy hit the 'dog lottery'!! Great 'dog cousins' to play with too! 

My wife and I are elated Buddy ended up in such a wonderful home as Laura's, with 'dog cousins' and doting extended family. Normally, I'd have driven all the way to their house and done a home visit, but it was so obvious from the pictures, videos, phone calls, and emails with Laura and Melissa this is a great family of extremely kindhearted people who love and treasure their dogs like we do. Buddy has that golden retriever heart too. Perfect match. As the Beatles sang, he's "Love, love, love ..."

It was hard to say goodbye, but aren't all goodbyes with those we love that much that way? I grinned all the way home. I'm still grinning for Buddy and Laura and her husband.

Buddy brought a lot of joy into our home and has already been responsible for a lot of Christmas spirit I'll never forget. I said on Andy's thread Please pray for Andy - LYMPHOMA that in my opinion dogs are angels sent here for a time to teach unconditional love ... to those who will see. Buddy's one of God's 'love ambassadors'.

I received Guddy's dog DNA test results the day before we met. Buddy's 75% Lab (Labrador Retriever's originated in Canada) and 11% American Water Spaniel ... plus a little of a handful of other breeds. A dual citizen now of two countries, an international traveler, always a forever 'I love everybody' member of the world community.

I consider Bud's new mom, Laura, a friend. 

The Christmas spirit is in our house ... just when we needed it the most. All because of a beautiful, now 14-month-old little love bug named Buddy who will always have a piece of my heart, the amazing people on this forum like Laura's daughter, Melissa, and his new mom and extended family (who I can't say enough good things about ... simply incredible people) who have let me share in the joy of Buddy's new life. 

God bless Buddy and his new family. They certainly blessed mine.

Buddy's happy ending and the entire experience of meeting his new family is an angel on top of the Christmas tree - the one my wife and I weren't going to put up this year. Guess what came down from the attic today? Ya, the tree and outdoor lights. 

Thanks Buddy. Thanks Melissa, Thanks Laura. Thank you God.
*
MERRY **CHRISTMAS*


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I am so moved by your story. Buddy is a blessing to all who hear about him... I hope his new mom stays on the forum and keeps sharing him with all of us. And I have to say it's one of my Christmas blessings that you all joined the forum. It is an honor to keep Andy and your family in my prayers.


----------



## *Laura*

Thank you Melissa, Danny and to everyone who has sent their well wishes. Buddy is an amazing dog. He travelled well and slept the entire way home. He's just like Danny said 'a real cuddlebug. I've had a wonderful day getting to know Buddy today. 

We had such an adventure yesterday and Danny you are a true gem. It was such a pleasure to meet you and thank you to you and Jane for taking such amazing care of my little Buddy. 

I've been so sad since Echo passed and I miss her so much. But now I will want to come home after work again!!

Thank you everyone
Laura


----------



## esSJay

Such a happy story! Melissa you are the perfect matchmaker and angel! First with Sadie being adopted by your sister and now Buddy adopted by your mom! 

Having met Melissa's family a couple of times and been to their house, Danny I can assure you that Buddy is definitely in the PERFECT home! 

Looking forward to the updates as Buddy continues to settle with his new momma!!! <3 <3


----------



## dborgers

Steph,

Laura and her family are gems. Such a bonus to get to meet them. I grinned all the way back to Nashville


----------



## dborgers

Melissa was a real angel for putting Buddy and Laura together.


----------



## bbuzz

Danny thank you for sharing buddy's wonderful story with us, your post was written with true warmth and love and brought a few tears to my eyes. Also thank you so much for opening your heart and home to buddy and all the other dogs you have helped over the years.

Mellissa well done for bring a wonderful Christmas gift to both buddy, your mum and Danny. Without your contribution none of this would have been possible. 

And thank you to mellissa's mum for being willing to open you heart to buddy, even after the recent heart ache of losing echo! I am sure echo would be very proud and happy that you are have welcomed buddy into your family and heart.

It's amazing from reading these threads how it is so easy to see how everyone involved is a truly genuine and amazing individual, who cares very deeply for all furry friends. I can completely understand why Danny was willing to trust that buddy was going to the right place without the need for the normal protocol of a home visit.

Danny you should be very proud of yourself. You have given so much love to buddy during a critical period in buddy's life, you open your house and family up to Danny for his 6 month stay and you have found him a wonderful forever home where he will be treated and loved dearly for the rest of his life!! Everyone involved with the forum that has meet Buddy has instantly fallen in love with him, because he is so sweet, affectionate, well mannered and lovable pup. 

However the reality is that Buddy had a nasty start to life and he could have easily become a nasty, fearful or even dangerous dog. But buddy was lucky enough to have you and your wife enter his life and ensure with love, affection, training etc he became the wonderful dog that he is today. Don't forget Andy's contribution I am sure buddy learnt a lot from big brother Andy!! So often we hear the very sad stories of rescue dogs having to be put down because they present to great a danger to humans or other animals. Buddy could very well have become anothere sad story of a rescue dog being put down!

You are truly admire able for the work you have done previously for dogs and for how you have handled yourself during a really challenging time. It would not have been easy for you to come to the decision to find buddy a new home. But you had the honesty and courage to make the right decision with both buddy and Andy's interests at heart. The easy and selfish option would be to keep buddy with you and with all my heart I commend your bravery.

You are facing a long and hard road with your beloved Andy, but remember you have the whole forum behind you and more than willing to support and help both you, your wife and Andy. Danny I will be sending Andy all the positive healing energy I can muster. Please give Andy a belly rub and a big hug from me!!

Sorry about the really long post, I didn't realize I had written so much till I pressed submit!!


----------



## dborgers

bbuzz

None of this would have happened without Melissa. A mom and home like Laura's? 

I couldn't believe it! Miraculous answer to heartfelt prayers. In such a short time. Simply amazing. I've run out of superlatives and adjectives.


----------



## bbuzz

dborgers said:


> bbuzz
> 
> None of this would have happened without Melissa. A mom and home like Laura's?
> 
> I couldn't believe it! Miraculous answer to heartfelt prayers. In such a short time. Simply amazing. I've run out of superlatives and adjectives.



It's karma, good things come to good people!


----------



## mm03gn

Here is a picture my mom sent me tonight of Buddy on the couch in her office while she was on her computer . Such a sweetie. BOTH of my girls have already played with him...and Burg plays with no one!!

My mom needs a few more lessons on this 'internetting'. (Hahah sorry I can't help myself mom ), but I will have her posting pics herself in no time!!


----------



## mm03gn

head tilt required


----------



## *Laura*

Hi everyone. Hi Danny & Melissa
Thankyou for all your kind thoughts. Buddy is a true dream dog. He is AMAZING. So cute, so sweet, so smart, so soft, so gentle, so playful, so calm, so beautiful. When Danny and I talked Danny always referred to him as a cuddlebug and he sure is. He's the sweetest little boy to have around. I couldn't wait to get home tonight after work , something I haven't felt in a few weeks now but today I couldn't get there fast enough. Buddy was lying quietly on my bed waiting. He is the calmest 14 mth old puppy I have ever seen. Really quite amazing. I hit the puppy jackpot thats for sure. Thanks to Danny and Jane and the wonderful live and care they gave Buddy.

I don't know how to post pics yet but Melissa will show me and i'll get the hang if it

Thanks everyone
Laura


----------



## dborgers

#*24*

What a sweet picture

Laura, the "I Love My Dog" shot is precious!


----------



## Deber

Feel like I just ate a HUGE Christmas Dinner with loved ones all around. What a wonderful story with a fantastic ending.

And as Hans Christian Anderson would say.....And God Bless us, God Bless us every one.

May all of you have the most Merry of Christmas and a Wonderful new Beginning for a New Year. My heart is full...and I feel Blessed to have witnessed this Christmas Miracle.


----------



## dborgers

Buddy,

So glad to hear you're having so much fun and love, you little star!

Sending you pets, scratches, and dreams of tennis balls


----------



## Angelina

What a wonderful story and new beginnings. He is just beautiful and I love the look of his eyes. I am happy for Buddy and your mom for her new furchild. K


----------



## *Laura*

Oh my goodness.... The tennis balls. Danny you were so right about his love of tennis balls. It is so funny. Another good night. Not a peep. He's sleeping in his soft bed (provided by Danny) and the shirt that you left behind. Sleeps right on it all night


----------



## dborgers

*Laura* said:


> Oh my goodness.... The tennis balls. Danny you were so right about his love of tennis balls. It is so funny. Another good night. Not a peep. He's sleeping in his soft bed (provided by Danny) and the shirt that you left behind. Sleeps right on it all night


Awwwww. *smile* 

He doesn't have "visions of sugarplums" dancing in his head. 

Bouncing tennis balls!! LOL


----------



## *Laura*

I'm now on official doggie kidnapping watch LOL. Everyone wants to take my little cuddlebug home. How can one puppy charm SO many people. Danny you have the magic puppy touch


----------



## *Laura*

Andy bro. I hope you're feeling better soon. I miss your cuddly butt
Lots of puppy love from buddy


----------



## dborgers

Thanks, Buddy. I'm going to get better. Have a LOT of fun every day! And don't let anyone kidnap you. Ha ha ha I told you you're a star, just like everyone who's ever met you.

Here's a big lick on your face. Do I smell tennis ball? What's new? Ha ha ha ha 

Love ya, bro

Andy


----------



## BeauShel

This forum is one of the most amazing places I have ever seen. Sitting here at work trying not to cry with happiness for Buddy getting a new home with Laura when he needed one. And prayers for Andy to go in remission from his leukemia.


----------



## mm03gn

*Laura* said:


> I'm now on official doggie kidnapping watch LOL. Everyone wants to take my little cuddlebug home. How can one puppy charm SO many people. Danny you have the magic puppy touch


That's right you are!!! I'm going to come and steal that little muffin!!! He is seriously the most amazing little guy <3


----------



## mm03gn

Oops...duplicate Post. Figuring out my iPhone


----------



## FinnTastic

He is super cute. Hmmmm, I wonder if Finn wants a cuddly playmate? Kidding


----------



## Hali's Mom

Karen519 said:


> I love these heartwarming miracle stories!!
> You can tell how much your Mom and Buddy love one another already!!


Gee Karen could it be because you have one to tell as well?
Great Job Melissa and mom.
Happy holidays to all.


----------



## dborgers

Buddy,

I'm feeling a whole lot better today. Smacking my lips at the stove, keeping the yummy food down I'm getting in my dish a little at a time throughout the day. Getting back to my old self. Played with my tennis ball just now and feel like a nap. I hear you're having a great time playing with Bailey. Is she letting you win tug-of-war like I did? Ha ha ha ha

Your bro,
Andy


----------



## mm03gn

Well today was the second day that buddy stayed at our house during the day...my mom only has to work in the morning tomorrow so she is taking buddy in with her for a trial run. Then she is off until the new year . 

I had to work today and yesterday but my husband was off work (hence why buddy was over). Before I left for work my mom had already brought buddy over and he woke me up with big kisses! He very quickly learned to kiss on command and now he gives them VERY freely!! 

Anyway I got some pictures before work this morning... Burg was on the bed doing what you're supposed to be doing in the morning...sleeping. Buddy was trying to get her to play so she got a bit snarly...she can be a bit ornery sometimes but he got the message!
Burg and Bud:









Buddy quickly decided to go find the 'fun' one and him and Bay were playing tug when I left for work:

















When I got home they were still being playful! It's a good thing Bailey is so easy going as buddy discovered her favorite nylabone AND bed!!

















My mom picked him up tonight and based on how my girls haven't moved since that time, I think he wore them out!! In fact, I just took this picture of Burg, in my spot in bed...tongue hanging out. I love this girl!!


----------



## mm03gn

dborgers said:


> Buddy,
> 
> I'm feeling a whole lot better today. Smacking my lips at the stove, keeping the yummy food down I'm getting in my dish a little at a time throughout the day. Getting back to my old self. Played with my tennis ball just now and feel like a nap. I hear you're having a great time playing with Bailey. Is she letting you win tug-of-war like I did? Ha ha ha ha
> 
> Your bro,
> Andy


Danny, I'm sorry to report that Bailey NEVER 'lets' anyone win at tug of war!! That being said...the little guy still managed to snake it from her once or twice. They're a good match! When they wrestle he uses her favorite/signature technique of biting at the opponents back legs. She looks all pissed when he does this as it is HER secret weapon


----------



## SandyK

I am so happy that Buddy now has a forever home. He looks so happy!!!


----------



## dborgers

Bud's kisses are so sweet. Give that little bug a pet for me and a lick from Andy


----------



## *Laura*

Lots of kisses for Buddy and I told him they are from you Danny. He wagged his tail extra fast!!!


----------



## *Laura*

Season's greetings to everyone one this forum. You are all amazing!!


----------



## dborgers

Hope you had a te*RUFF*ic Christmas!

Andy


----------



## mm03gn

Buddy's Christmas was fantastic! 

I'm just in the car on my way home from our family celebrations in Orillia, so I thought I'd share some more pictures of Buddy since my last update 

Here are some pictures my mom took on a recent walk down by the lake. Buddy LOVED staring at the ducks and geese!!

















Here is Buddy and Sadie waiting for some treats! (my sister is in Cuba so my mom is Sadie-sitting)








...and all of the dogs waiting for treats 









Here are just a few random shots of our handsome little guy:

























And the little guy tuckered out on the couch!! We are loving him to bits and pieces!! It's so hard to believe he's only been with us just over a week!


----------



## dborgers

Love seeing Buddy living life in Dog Heaven.


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy*

What a beautiful boy Buddy is and he has lots of friends!!
So glad that your Mom adopted him!


----------



## mm03gn

Karen519 said:


> What a beautiful boy Buddy is and he has lots of friends!!
> So glad that your Mom adopted him!


Oh we are SO GLAD too!! He's the best little guy!! I still want to steal him


----------



## *Laura*

Buddy had so much fun during his first Canadian Christmas up north at the Lake. He met so many new family members and more dog cousins. Of course he absolutely charmed everyone. It's amazing how relaxed this little guy is. He's so friendly and just goes with the flow. 

We got home yesterday early afternoon and he slept ALL day He was one tired but happy little pup. He is the sweetest puppy. My very best Christmas present!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Buddy is one handsome guy! Love the photos and happy updates. Glad Santa was good to him too.


----------



## dborgers

Buddy, you're a little star. I'm so happy for you all.


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy*

What a happy ending because of Danny, Melissa and her mother!!


----------



## Phillyfisher

Awesome story. Both families are really wonderful people! Buddy is an amazing dog to be able to start out life like he did, and still become a gentle loving soul. He has therapy dog written all over him! He is truly a dog that must be shared! I am really looking forward to hearing more about Buddy.


----------



## *Laura*

Yes Buddy would make an excellent therapy dog. I have a little 96 year old friend who I visit regularly and I wouldn't hesitate to take Buddy with me on my next visit. Even at 14 months he is gentle and calm enough to greet my dear old friend. He's the sweetest little snuggly guy!!


----------



## *Laura*

And thank you for your post. I don't know how to do 'the following user would like to say thanks'. LOL. Must ask Melissa when I see her next !!


----------



## mm03gn

*Laura* said:


> And thank you for your post. I don't know how to do 'the following user would like to say thanks'. LOL. Must ask Melissa when I see her next !!


You hit the 'thanks' button under the post mom. You are too cute.


----------



## *Laura*

That was easy


----------



## dborgers




----------



## *Laura*

Andy bro. Happy New Year. Brothers forever and miss you lots. Love Buddy


----------



## *Laura*

Buddy is pretty comfortable in our home now. I think this 'deep freeze' weather is a bit of a shock at times but he seems to get along okay in the cold. I have a coat I made Echo last year as she was old and not able to move alot to warm up. It is faux fur lined and it fits Buddy so on the really cold days I can bundle him up for our walks. (He didn't quite grow a good winter coat when living with Danny in Nashville LOL) He's still as cuddly as ever and we love him to bits. He's just so precious


----------



## dborgers

How many dog's moms make them winter coats, huh? Only lucky dogs. Buddy hit the dog lottery with Laura and her family - Danny

Buddy,

I'm glad you're having so much fun! Danny's exactly right: you hit the dog lottery, dude! Treats and fun times and dreams to ya, my boy! 

Andy


----------



## Bentley's Mom

OK Now we need a picture of Buddy in his coat :


----------



## mm03gn

Since I haven't taught my mom to upload pictures (not sure if that is even possible...sorry mom ). I feel it is my duty to provide a picture update! Sorry I don't have a picture with the coat, but I will do my best to get one soon!!

Here is Buddy and myself when I was at my moms for dinner last night. (we're walking distance and my mom likes to feed us, no complaints here!!)









Here is a picture Sarah sent me of Sadie and Buddy watching her do some work in my moms office...









Here is a nice shot showing Buddy's crazy soft/shiny coat! He had some itchies at first getting used to our dry weather but all of the salmon oil/raw eggs and raw food are helping him adjust!









And here is Buddy with his BFF Bailey! They play and play and play.... A very good match!








...and here is a link showing them in action! You will have to excuse the mess on my mom's office floor, there had just been a stuffy massacre!
http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/mm03gn2/381aa14b.mp4


----------



## SandyK

Buddy sure looks happy!!! I think Danny is right...Buddy hit the lotto!! Sure is one big, happy family Buddy was able to join. Congrats to all of you!!! Will watch for a picture with the coat!!


----------



## dborgers

Melissa and Laura,

I got such a kick out of the video. They way they pause during their wrestling matches reminds me of Errol Flynn swashbuckling scenes. Very cute.


----------



## mm03gn

My mom sent me some pictures of Buddy wearing his winter coat 

























I'll let her provide any commentary if she'd like... They're her pics!


----------



## dborgers

Jane and I give Buddy's coat the Mr. Blackwell "Two Thumbs Up"


----------



## SandyK

Nice job Laura!! It looks good on Buddy. I'm sure Echo is glad you have someone else to love and keep warm with the coat!!


----------



## *Laura*

I made two coats for Echo but Buddy likes this coat the best (boy cut for the jewels.... LOL) I made second fuller coat and copied the pattern for all my grand puppies (all girls). Doesn't he look adorable. He's SO cute. (sorry to gush!!). Can't help myself


----------



## dborgers

*Laura* said:


> I made two coats for Echo but Buddy likes this coat the best (boy cut for the jewels.... LOL) I made second fuller coat and copied the pattern for all my grand puppies (all girls). Doesn't he look adorable. He's SO cute. (sorry to gush!!). Can't help myself


Buddy IS so cute. Gush away!!  Man, I just grin and grin with every picture and every time I think about the wonderful life he has up there with you, and how much happiness he brought along with him.


----------



## coppers-mom

So many, many cute pictures!
those eyes just are so intense - give me treats, pet me, love me......:smooch:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Buddy's looking so good, he looks great in his coat. He sure looks happy!


----------



## Bentley's Mom

He looks adorable is his coat. Thank you for the picture


----------



## Karen519

*Laura*

Laura

You and Buddy make a beautiful pair!!


----------



## *Laura*

Thank you so much for your kind post Karen


----------



## *Laura*

Yesterday Melissa and I went shopping to buy a new smaller bed for Buddy so that I can take him to work with me this week and see how he does sleeping under my desk. We brought the bed home and it was a hit. Buddy got into it right away and actually stayed in it for quite a long time...right there in the middle of the kitchen  It's small but all memory foam so very soft and comfy. 










Sarah's Sadie is staying with us for the weekend. I brought Buddy's bigger bed (thanks again Danny for the bed) down to the familyroom so that Sadie who is a good 25 lbs bigger than Buddy could snuggle in the bigger bed and Buddy could use his new smaller bed.....guess what!! Sadie squished herself into the little bed, curled up into a ball and fell sound asleep.....she was snoring away (and could hardly fit) It was so funny

Thank you Melissa for the lesson on downloading photos)


----------



## dborgers

That's cute!


----------



## mm03gn

Just a picture my mom just took of me.... I think you can call me crazy dog lady


----------



## dborgers

Awesome!! Sadie looks like she needs some lap time LOL


----------



## *Laura*

Sadie does doesn't she....she looks like she's thinking 'where am I supposed to sit'


----------



## mm03gn

Here's a video I *just* took of Bailey and Buddy... They're still going at it as I type this!!
http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/mm03gn2/0b6bc4de.mp4


----------



## dborgers

God, that made me laugh. Awesome. Thanks!!


----------



## mm03gn

They literally JUST stopped. I think Bailey is going to have a heart attack


----------



## hubbub

That's great - I that the tug is SO long! But I love how neither one looks like they want the other to win....or lose


----------



## *Laura*

So great that my Buddy has so much fun when I drop his off at his aunt Melissa's to doggie- sit. They always play like this. Very sweet to each other. Buddy is very tired tonight and now I see why. Love the video. Thx sweetie


----------



## Dakotadog

looks like they had a *lot* of fun! Hope Andy is enjoying his new home! It certainly looks like he is!


----------



## Karen519

*Melissa*

Melissa

I would say that Crazy Dog Lady fits!! So happy for Buddy and your Mom!!

Buddy looks like he won in the video!! How old is Bailey and how old is Buddy? They sure do love each other!


----------



## *Laura*

From Danny's vet's estimation Buddy is about 15 months old now and Bailey just turned 4 in December (is that right Melissa?) Buddy is small but mighty. Can he ever pull. He's a good match for Bailey that's for sure. We love watching them play. We have get togethers just to watch our dogs


----------



## mm03gn

Close mom, Bailey turned 4 on October 17th!


----------



## dborgers

Buddy,

Happy 1 month since you went to live with Laura


----------



## hubbub

Cheers to everyone who opened their hearts for Buddy - knowing when to let go and when to receive - you are all awesome!


----------



## *Laura*

I can't agree more how awesome Danny and Jane are. 

Danny thank you for the one month well wishes. It feels like we've had our little bug with us much longer. It's evening now and I'm curled up on the couch with a nice fire going (watching golf in Hawaii) and Buddy is in his usual spot sound asleep curled up against my hip. He's such a sweetie ...there I go gushing again. I can't help it.


----------



## hubbub

*Laura* said:


> I can't agree more how awesome Danny and Jane are.


You all were also included in that vote of awesomeness!!! The background work and then driving 800 miles round trip is awe *inspiring*


----------



## *Laura*

Thank you so much. I'm really much more lucky than awesome. Lucky to be surrounded by so many awesome people So sweet of you to say.


----------



## dborgers

*Laura* said:


> Danny thank you for the one month well wishes. It feels like we've had our little bug with us much longer. It's evening now and I'm curled up on the couch with a nice fire going (watching golf in Hawaii) and Buddy is in his usual spot sound asleep curled up against my hip. He's such a sweetie ...there I go gushing again. I can't help it.


You're welcome. It's an honor and so very heartwarming. 

BTW, gushing is GOOD!


----------



## dborgers

HubBub

The entire episode MADE our Christmas. How from the low place Jane and I were the night we got the news about Andy to the joyful adoption of Buddy and meeting Laura and her great family came about was our Christmas miracle. This is one of those 'life stories' that'll never fade from my memory.

Laura and Melissa and family ... :You_Rock_

Laura and Melissa have been so kind with pics and videos updates and all. All I can say is 'wow, it couldn't have been better if someone sat down and dreamed up a story with a happy ending.' I'm still grinning from ear to ear about it all all the time


----------



## mm03gn

Well it's been a while since our last update on Buddy, so I figured I should share some pictures/videos!!

The next few are a few of the nightly pictures my mom sends me of little Buddy all cuddled up with her on the couch!!
















Random cute picture I took 








And pooooor Betty Boop who joined Buddy on his travels from Tennessee... His cuteness makes up for his disloyalty 









Here is a random video my mom took of me with all the dogs (mostly Buddy)
http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/mm03gn2/bbce5052.mp4
And just because I'm feeling horribly guilty that I haven't shared any pictures of my own girls in so long.... Here are my little babies watching me study 
















The group art of begging...








Buddy under my moms desk at work enjoying the sun spot. 








...and his favorite thing... Fetch!
These pictures were taken at the park directly behind my mom's house. Buddy and my mom go there to play most days 

































Videos:
http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/mm03gn2/073e138d.mp4

http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/mm03gn2/f750287a.mp4

As you can see, little Buddy is being severely neglected!!


----------



## mylissyk

I just wish we could inflict this kind of neglect on every dog that needs a home. 
He looks very happy, lucky dog.


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy*

Buddy and your girls are JUST BEAUTIFUL!!
Such happy dogs and they SHOULD BE!! They have it made!!


----------



## dborgers

Melissa,

Thanks so much for the photos and videos from Dog Heaven 

Your family is an inspiration for the kindness and care you give your furry kids. It's just great seeing dogs having a ball and being loved so much.


----------



## *Laura*

Buddy is so loving his furry cousins. He fits right in. He knows Sadie is the boss, he knows he can beat Bailey in a friendly game of tug of war  and he knows that Burgundy gets the most comfy spot in the house to watch all the action from the 'young uns' playing 

Thank you Melissa for posting all the pics. I know you showed me how but ???


----------



## dborgers

Love those happy updates that get us all smiley, Laura


----------



## *Laura*

Buddy met our wonderful vet today and I think they are going to be good friends for many years. Buddy wasn't upset at all to be there (a very new experience for me...a vet visit without lots of trembling). He got his nails trimmed and a microchip implanted and our dr said he hardly minded either. What a little trooper ...He got a clean bill of health (which is entirely due to Danny's wonderful care before we got Buddy). My vet thinks he is perfect which of course is entirely true.


----------



## dborgers

Awww. That's great, Laura 

Buddy has such a winning personality. BTW, I loved the pic Melissa posted of him asleep on the couch on his back with his feet in the air and his head hanging over the edge. If that isn't comfortable, what is? LOL


----------



## *Laura*

Buddy is so funny when he sleeps. He can get himself into some pretty interesting positions. I think his back is double jointed. Sometimes he sleeps on his back with his head so far to the side he looks like "the headless dog" LOL...he's so cute!!!


----------



## dborgers

I'll tell ya ... checking up on Buddy always puts a supersized grin on my face.

I mean, could it have turned out any better? Absolutely not. Perfect. Just perfect.


----------



## *Laura*

It couldn't have turned out any better Danny. He is the most adorable dog who enchants everyone he meets. He's very special. Yes absolutely perfect


----------



## dborgers

Buddy will always have a very special place in our hearts. 

We're extremely happy he brought so much happiness to yours.

It was a match made in heaven


----------



## *Laura*

Aw...thanks Danny. He is a perfect southern gentleman dog....you taught him well. He has brought us so much happiness!! (Still on dog-napping alert....everyone who meets him wants to take him home)


----------



## dborgers

_Aw...thanks Danny. He is a perfect southern gentleman dog....you taught him well._

I really can't take credit, Laura He was so well mannered from the first moment I met him and never once "bad" in any sense of the word. The 'puppy things' he did made me laugh ... Just yesterday I was pointing out the pile of 'grass' around a wooden pink flamingo in the entry to my studio to a client from NYC who knew Buddy. He'd seen how Buddy would scatter it everywhere (two rooms and the stairway), and how much I enjoyed putting it all back so he could do it again. 

This client, Jonathan, is so thrilled Buddy got a home with _you_. Last night when we were done with work I showed him pictures and videos. We had some great "Awwwws" and grins and reminisced about some of the funny stuff Buddy did. He charmed the socks off of everyone he met. No one minded having Buddy in the room during recording sessions. In fact, one just insisted he get credit on a CD as bass player. I played the parts, but he was there in my lap providing inspiration, and they just loved him LOL

Guys like Buddy who are innately so happy-go-lucky - especially ones who went through what he did - are few and far between. Buddy is one of God's very special kids, and God did a great job of finding him the dream home and mom when we asked Him for help after Andy's diagnosis


----------



## *Laura*

Oh I love hearing these stories about Buddy's past life with you....share as many as you can think of. That is so cool that even your clients remember him and it's fun that you are sharing his story with them. He truly is a special little bug.

On any normal day my son Andrew might drop in and I'll say - 'Hi honey, nice that you stopped by and his reply - 'oh hi Mom I just wanted to stop by and see Buddy' or Melissa will email me 'Mom tell me a funny Buddy story, I miss him' or Sarah will be at the house and send me a text with a funny picture 'just because he's being so cute'

I talk to him all the time and ask him what the time was like before he came to your house. I know about the two months living under the porch, but even before that and ask how him he was treated. I'm actually very lucky to know so much about my rescue puppy....far more information than most know.


----------



## dborgers

*Laura* said:


> Oh I love hearing these stories about Buddy's past life with you....share as many as you can think of. That is so cool that even your clients remember him and it's fun that you are sharing his story with them. He truly is a special little bug.


They not only remember him but ask about him when they call or come over. Everyone who was here those 8 months - friends and clients - were just nuts about him. I see that's spread to all of North America now LOL They don't just want to know he's in a new home .. it's like "Tell me tell me!!", and they get all excited when I tell them about Buddy's life with you.



*Laura* said:


> On any normal day my son Andrew might drop in and I'll say - 'Hi honey, nice that you stopped by and his reply - 'oh hi Mom I just wanted to stop by and see Buddy' or Melissa will email me 'Mom tell me a funny Buddy story, I miss him' or Sarah will be at the house and send me a text with a funny picture 'just because he's being so cute'


Such a charmer. He's a 'movie dog' - the kind all kids dream of having one day. I've only known a few dogs as funny, cute, gentle, sweet, and easy going as he is. Very special boy. I wish he could run for President of the U.S. in 2016, but now that he's a dual citizen of the U.S. and Canada there are problems with that idea LOL



*Laura* said:


> I talk to him all the time and ask him what the time was like before he came to your house. I know about the two months living under the porch, but even before that and ask how him he was treated. I'm actually very lucky to know so much about my rescue puppy....far more information than most know.


Laura, I doubt he was mistreated per se before they dumped him off on the highway. He didn't have issues when Elizabeth picked him up off the highway or when he moved in here. She said he was just happy and content all the time - even at 4 months old. My guess is 'last of the litter'. They did put him out in front of Eddie's Hardware - also a pet food store, One could conclude they were hoping someone would see him and take him home. They could have just as easily put him out in a rural area, which was any right or left hand turn off Highway 70 in far west Nashville. They slowed down right in front of the store, opened the door, and put him out. She said he rolled a couple times then took off yelping and crying towards them. That's when the moron shot at him to scare him away, then peeled rubber down the road. 

As she tells it, Elizabeth had just pulled in the parking lot, saw it all unfold, and took off after him in her SUV. He hopped right in the car and crawled in her lap. He was safe within seconds and getting positive attention. SO luckily, he didn't have to be a stray wandering alone as he could easily have been had they just turned down a side road and put him out alone, or worse. Thank God it was the best outcome of a bad situation. In the overall picture, I think her pulling in just at that moment was a God thing. 

If you'd like to see where it all happened put this address into the Mapquest.com "Search For" box (upper left) then select "satellite" on the upper right of the map. Zoom in with the + sign to get a closer view of Eddie's and the surrounding area. You can move the picture right, left, up, down by holding down the left mouse button and moving your mouse. *:*

MapQuest Maps - Driving Directions - Map
8898 Highway 70, Nashville, TN

Google Earth has an even better view:
Eddie's Hardware - where Buddy was dumped and rescued:

Elizabeth was going West on HWY 70 and turned right into Eddie's. The two morons slowed down in front of the gas pumps (you can see the roof of them between the store and the road). She followed the shoulder in the parking lot and got him before he reached the West side of the parking lot. It was that quick. Thank God.

Here's Eddie's from above:









It's a really pretty area and well-to-do. Unfortunately, there were two moron ******** with an extra puppy passing through that day. Thankfully, it happened where and when it did. God was looking out for Buddy even then 

Since he was only about 4 months old then I doubt he has memories of much of the time until he came to live here. The 2 months he spent at the people's house where I picked him up were uneventful. They thought he was the cutest and sweetest boy too. Like everyone else who ever meets him. 

Having been a foster kid myself, memories of an analogous age in human years to Buddy's 6 months then - 3 1/2 - are only a few. Whatever may or may not have happened surely didn't affect him in the slightest. He was born with so much love and the best personality a dog could ever have and never lost it.

I'll be happy to share about his life with us any time you'd like.


----------



## dborgers

> On any normal day my son Andrew might drop in and I'll say - 'Hi honey, nice that you stopped by and his reply - 'oh hi Mom I just wanted to stop by and see Buddy' or Melissa will email me 'Mom tell me a funny Buddy story, I miss him' or Sarah will be at the house and send me a text with a funny picture 'just because he's being so cute'


Ha ha. Your son? Buddy's brother and 'guy friend'.  Do they play ball?

Melissa and Sarah? They're obviously and unabashedly smitten! LOL It's like you adopted a new baby brother. And he's so cuddly too! Love the pics. She and Sarah are dream sisters


----------



## *Laura*

Danny thank you for your note and the map. Even more information and I appreciate you sending me all these details. Thank goodness your friend drove in at that moment. It was so kind of her to take him in. You'll have to thank her for me and let her know how happy we are to have him and how much we love him


----------



## dborgers

> Thank goodness your friend drove in at that moment.


What are the odds of that happening? 

The morons were driving slowly when they opened the door and put him out in front of Eddie's Hardware (and pet food) and kept going.Buddy chased after the truck yelping and crying along the edge of the road in Eddie's parking lot, which is when they shot at him to scare him off. It all happened in under a minute. Elizabeth saw the whole thing, gunned her SUV, and caught up to him before he hit the West end of the parking lot or ran out into the road. He jumped right in and sat in her lap. Awwwww 

I have shared all Buddy's new life with Elizabeth and Randall. They're really happy he got a great home with you. In two weeks they're moving back to Randall's hometown in Alabama and selling the house, so I'm going over early next week to show them some pictures. Before I left to meet you I told them what was happening. Took about half an hour to give all the details, and I've spoken with them since with updates about how much joy he's brought and the Dog Heaven he's living in. They are really, really happy about it all. I will pass along your thanks


----------



## dborgers

(Looking for new pics, vids, stories ....)


----------



## *Laura*

Well I still need help with pics and vids. Honestly you'd think I don't use computers every day of my life!!! Anyway I'll talk to Melissa about that one. 

This is my first forum so I don't think I'm doing everything correctly...thanking everyone who has been so kind to comment about my little bug!!! Everyone on this forum rocks!! 

Little Buddy has settled into our home so well. I gave him another bath just the other night. We still haven't had a freeze and the park behind the house is messy so a bath was in order. You have to understand what a procedure 'bathtime' has been in the past in our house (sorry Maddie and Echo but it wasn't your favorite thing  So you can imagine my delight when I (all by myself) ran a 6" warm bath, added ground oatmeal, gently lifted Buddy into the bath, and he just stood there and licked my face as I shampoo'd him....ha. what a treat. Then I lifted him out and BEFORE he shook I got him covered in a towel and voila...bath completed and I was still dry. Buddy has such a sleek, silky coat that he's quite dry in less than an hour. ..... So I was quite proud of myself but really Buddy is the STAR. He is such a little gem


----------



## dborgers

Awwww. What a sweetie pie!! Bet you don't mind those kisses during baths, huh? LOL

I got such a kick out of his first oatmeal bath story (sorry, but it was funny!)


----------



## *Laura*

Yes, I remember too - oatmeal from one end of the bathroom to the other. I learned my lesson very quickly......cover with towel BEFORE the big shake!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy*

I love hearing about how much you love Buddy!!
I'm sure he would say the same about his Mom!!


----------



## dborgers

> This is my first forum so I don't think I'm doing everything correctly...thanking everyone who has been so kind to comment about my little bug!!!


Clicking the Thank You button says it all 



> Everyone on this forum rocks!!


They sure do!!


> So I was quite proud of myself but really Buddy is the STAR. He is such a little gem


You both are


----------



## *Laura*

can you stand the cuteness!!!

....and at the risk of sounding compltely computer incompetent I finally posted a picture by myself LOL


----------



## *Laura*

We finally got snow. It was VERY cold yesterday. I took a few pictures of Buddy playing in the snow. Although he's a little southern boy he doesn't seem to mind the snow at all.

....so hard to see his feathers in most pictures but easy against the white snow


----------



## hubbub

He looks ADORABLE!!! :smooch:

It's my first forum too and I'm glad it's not just me who gets excited about being able to do the little things - like share pictures


----------



## *Laura*

Ha. Hubbub. I glad to hear I'm not the only one . Thx


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Laura, your Buddy is a doll! You are both so lucky. I love this forum too & love, love, love happy endings. Thank you so much for the pictures. BTW, this is my first forum as well, I had a horrible time figuring out how to post pictures. I didn't even introduce Maddie when we got her. I wish I would have.


----------



## *Laura*

Your Maddie is beautiful. I love her name. We lost our wonderful Maddie two years ago..

I love this forum too. Such great people. 

(took me a month to post pics LOL. ...I had just been saying yesterday 'how come I'm the only one on the forum who can't post pics' so it's nice to know I'm not alone)


----------



## dborgers

Congratulations on posting your first pics, LAURA!

Woo Hoo!!

Great pictures. Love the one of Buddy with his ball and 'the look'. They're all adorable 

He's soooooooo cute!


----------



## mm03gn

Here's a video I took today of B&B&B playing in my backyard... My mom brought Buddy over today as he hasn't had a play with Bailey since *gasp* Tuesday!

Enjoy 

http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/mm03gn2/0044a7f8.mp4


----------



## *Laura*

HaHa Yahh... I finally figured it out ....thanks for your good instructions!!!


----------



## dborgers

mm03gn said:


> Here's a video I took today of B&B&B playing in my backyard... My mom brought Buddy over today as he hasn't had a play with Bailey since *gasp* Tuesday!
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/mm03gn2/0044a7f8.mp4


Awesome! They have so much fun together. I see Buddy asks Burgandy if she wants to play. "Not now, child", says Burgandy. "I'd better mark. After all, I'm a guy" he says. Cute.


----------



## dborgers

*Laura* said:


> HaHa Yahh... I finally figured it out ....thanks for your good instructions!!!


Now you're a pro. Good job! 

A good time was had by all the fur kids, Melissa


----------



## dborgers

Funny how he had to mark in the video. And lift his leg to show he's a guy LOL Funny!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

That video was great! Thanks for the belly laugh!


----------



## *Laura*

Ha yes he remembers to lift his leg when there are pretty girls present LOL. ha at home why bother


----------



## dborgers

*Laura* said:


> Ha yes he remembers to lift his leg when there are pretty girls present LOL. ha at home why bother


LOL!

Katie waits for Andy to pee so she can mark the same spot. When we had four dogs - Andy, Katie, Daisy, and Sandy - it was a 4 dog pee parade. When Buddy lived here it was Andy, Buddy, and Katie. All marking the same spot in turn. Funny!!

I'll bet Buddy and Bailey are zonked out sawing logs after all that play LOL


----------



## *Laura*

Absolutely..... sleeping like a baby .


----------



## mm03gn

Well my mom and step dad are in Hawaii for two weeks so us three kids are all happily Buddy-sitting. In fact, I went over there this morning to steal him and I was told I was not allowed to take him as my brother already has plans to sleep over at my moms place tonight and wants buddy there. So I settled for second best and layed down for a little impromptu nap with my buddy


----------



## dborgers

How cute!!! Buddy's in the "take me Lawd!!" position

Sorry about your brother, but guys need 'guy time' LOL


----------



## Karen519

*Adorable picture*

I love the picture of you and BUDDY!!
Buddy is SURRENDERING!!!!

Great Video!!


----------



## Aislinn

Awww, what a beautiful picture!!


----------



## mm03gn

I just uploaded a whole bunch of Buddy pictures and I didn't want them to get lost on page 15 of this thread...so I gave him a new thread 

Check out the rest of his glamour shots here:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/110899-buddy-model-pic-heavy.html


----------



## dborgers

I'll bet there was a mighty wind from tail wagging Sunday night


----------



## *Laura*

SO happy to be back with my little Buddy. I missed him so much but from all my phone calls home to check I could tell he was in amazing hands with the kids. Sarah and Sadie kept such good company and I think he's been missing cousin Sadie alot this week. I just can't cuddle my little bug enough. He's so sweet

love the pic of nap time with Melissa !!!!!


----------



## dborgers

Happy campers in Ontario. And it's only March LOL


----------



## *Laura*

Yes very happy campers!!!! It's so nice to be cuddling Buddy every day again. He's just so cute!!!


----------



## dborgers

_Yes very happy campers!!!! It's so nice to be cuddling Buddy every day again. He's just so cute!!!

_"Aws" and big grins


----------



## dborgers

I was just watching this video Melissa posted:
http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/mm03gn2/0b6bc4de.mp4

Their legs must be world class Olympic Games ready by now from all that workout LOL


----------



## dborgers

(Peeking in in case of new pics, videos, ....)


----------



## *Laura*

I haven't posted pics for awhile ....so Melissa help!!!! 

Our weather is so mild. It's wonderful and Buddy is loving it. There are so many squirrels and this is creating quite a distraction for both Buddy and Sadie in the backyard. I think the squirrels know and like to tease them on purpose. LOL


----------



## mm03gn

*Laura* said:


> I haven't posted pics for awhile ....so Melissa help!!!!
> 
> Our weather is so mild. It's wonderful and Buddy is loving it. There are so many squirrels and this is creating quite a distraction for both Buddy and Sadie in the backyard. I think the squirrels know and like to tease them on purpose. LOL


Mom go into the photobucket app on your phone and upload the pics from your phone... Then go on the iPad where you go to photobucket and copy/paste the IMG link into the thread!! I know you can do it!!


----------



## dborgers

I wonder how he'll like swimming. With those webbed feet I'll bet he's a natural.


----------



## *Laura*

It will be fun to see how much Buddy likes the water. I wonder if he will like to launch off the dock at my folks place the way Echo used to do. (She was a wonder to watch) I have a feeling I'm going to have a hard time keeping Buddy out of the water, especially if there is a tennis ball involved.....ha


----------



## dborgers

I'd bet my car a tennis ball will get him leaping off the dock once he's 'dipped his pads in the water', so to speak.


----------



## dborgers

How about some new pics? You are a pro at it now 

I still grin from ear to ear when I think about last year's "Christmas Miracle" of Buddy's adoption. Amazing answer to heartfelt prayers for Buddy as he laid the tennis ball on my legs over and over then crawled in my lap for a cuddle. I was so hoping I'd be able to find him THE dream home, and it happened!! God sure has come through with answers to prayers. Buddy's in dog heaven having the best life, and Andy's still doing really well too. Just wow.


----------



## dborgers

*HAPPY GOTCHA DAY BUDDY!!  *​* 
*Buddy is living the most incredible life with his wonderful mom, Laura. He goes to work with her, camping, has 'sleepovers' with his fur cousins ... just the best life a dog could ever live. I LOVE YOU BUDDY!! I'm so proud to be your Dogfather. You're the best boy! 

I can remember this day like it was yesterday. Said a prayer the night of Andy's lymphoma diagnosis I'd be able to find a wonderful home for Buddy, and by the next day things were in motion. Thank you to Laura's daughter Melissa for reaching out. And to both of you for taking a leap of faith and driving 800 miles in a day to get your super cute new fur son. Buddy saw his first snow that day too when a blizzard rolled through Lima, OH, where we met halfway between Toronto and Nashville. Just in time for Christmas. It couldn't have worked out better!! 

Pictures and story from that day: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...buddy-new-canadian-citizen-6.html#post5236577

Love at first sight!! I had Buddy dressed in a Santa hat, jingle bell scarf, and reindeer antlers. He ran to meet them like he'd known them all his young life. So cute!!

It's a day I'll never forget, and will remember with a gushing smile the rest of my life. And thanks to Laura for letting me be his Dogfather ... and for her friendship. What a wonderful person


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Gotcha Day sweet Buddy, your story just melts my heart. I am SO happy that you are having the most wonderful life that you so deserve x


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy*

Happy Gotcha Day, Buddy and Laura!

I just know you were a MATCH made in heaven!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy Gotcha Day Buddy!


----------

